# 2.6 WPG or 3.6 WPG



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Ok so I have a chance to get a 2 x 36W PC retrofit kit that I would like to run on 2 10g tanks. Would this be too much light or will the 2 x 13w kit that I picked up from ahsupply.com work well for my setup?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

if im not mistaken.........

2x36= 72w over a 10g would make 7.2wpg


unless of course you can split that into two fixtures then you would have 36w for each tank. is that what you are asking?


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I run a 1x36w kit over my 10g and love it. Tons of plant growth and very bright tank. 

Not sure how you'll get the 2x36w to work over two 10g but good luck.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I was going to use the 2 x 36w kit over 2 tanks so its 3.6wpg over each


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Keep in mind that on a 10 gallon that translation for WPG is not the same as over a tank above 20 gallon. ( I am not sure if the cut-off point of 20 gallon is right or not).
I think it has more to do with height, but that being said, 36 watts on a 10 gallon should be sufficient to grow most plants, but I don't think it would qualify as a high light tank, and if you put both on, the 7.2 watts per gallon wouldn't actually be that high either, but it should be condisered a high light tank.

This is to the best of my knowledge, If anybody has a better answer or different opinion on this, please post a reply.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

7.2 WPG will have you fighting algae for most of the day rather than enjoying your plants. Since it's an AHS kit, you're getting a lot of the light actually into the tank verus other fixtures w/ poor reflectors. IF you had two switches for 72w, one each for a 36w bulb, I'd say it's managable. But 72w at one time isn't.

As for running 36w on each tank, the kit is run off of one ballast, so if you flip the switch, both tanks will get light. Not very flexible IMO. You're also going to have to mount the ballast somewhere, as well as possibly getting another wiring harness to remote-mount the ballast and still have enough cord to run to each tank. You're going to want to do something to protect the wires too, but I'm not sure what would be good/safe. If you do this kind of setup, I'd for sure get a GFCI just so you don't kill yourself.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

36watts over 10gallons works great. You'll want to use CO2 obviously but its not as bright as one thinks. In my experience, 36watts over a 10 gallon is perfect for high light.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I agree with Dennis. I have that over my 10 and it works great. I have also used the 2x13W. It will also work, but some 'high light' plants won't be as happy.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I have 40 watts over my 10 gallon and my plants are thriving, so 36 watts would work great over your 10 gallon. Make sure that you keep on top of your fertilizers and your CO2.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

My vote is for the ahsupply.com 36 watt over the 10 gallon. You'll need CO2 or Seachem Excel.

Haven't tried 2x13 yet. But seems better suited for a lower light and maintanence setup.

-John N.


----------



## myjohnson (Jan 16, 2007)

lindac, 
What kit are you useing to get the 40w? I've looked every where and can only find 20w, 36w, and 72w not not the 40w......


----------

